# Covid-19 Sharpening Time?



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2020)

So now that many (most?) of you are at home waiting on becoming sick maybe it'd be a good time to get out your knives and stones and put some practice sharpening work in?

If nothing else you'll stave off boredom and get those knives sharp again.


----------



## Matus (Mar 15, 2020)

Sadly, I will not get bored as I will be working from home office every other week while having 2 small kids who ARE bored to death running around. But I did some work on a (not mine) brand new custom carbon Heiji gyuto - and had a lot of fun in the process


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Work from home for me too, but I plan on getting my sharpening skills up as I'm healing. We gotta meet up sometime Dave, I live in Chester County.

Jason


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2020)

Jason, it's been YEARS and we've never met up yet....one day though.


----------



## dafox (Mar 15, 2020)

Matus said:


> Sadly, I will not get bored as I will be working from home office every other week while having 2 small kids who ARE bored to death running around. But I did some work on a (not mine) brand new custom carbon Heiji gyuto - and had a lot of fun in the process


I just got a Heiji that I'm thinking about thinning, what are you doing with the one that you have?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Well I retired from the Air Force three years ago so no excuses anymore.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Oh dang I'm only 34 miles away from you, its definitely on.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani (Mar 16, 2020)

Matus said:


> Sadly, I will not get bored as I will be working from home office every other week while having 2 small kids who ARE bored to death running around. But I did some work on a (not mine) brand new custom carbon Heiji gyuto - and had a lot of fun in the process



I hear ya.
Me and my wife have decided that each will go to the office day on and off and the other will keep the kids.
I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old, so working from home is like.. impossible.
Hell, I can't even open the laptop without them jumping right at me.
Weird situation we're in.


----------



## Matus (Mar 16, 2020)

This Heiji was ordered with extra wide bevel (20mm), so it really does not need thinning (ok, one could wish for a bit thinner tip, but that is known of Heiji). I just cleaned up the bevels a bit (there were basically zero low spots!) did a little of hamaguri towards the cutting edge and did some ‘quick and dirty’ kasumi finish. Now I am testing the knife


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 17, 2020)

I was actually about to start a thread asking when home cooks ever even get to sharpen...two weeks of abuse later and a quick run on bare cordovan brought me back to new. I never thought I'd get mad at edge retention.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 17, 2020)

I sharpened 3 knives tonight, on the clock. In a restaurant.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani (Mar 17, 2020)

I started thinning my Yoshihiro Mizu Yaki AS Petty yesterday, and gave up 45 minutes later after scratching the hell out of it with my Atoma 140, getting rust on the Atoma and a huge mess on the countertop.
Kids are seriously tiring.
To add to that, it seems my Amazon shipment with Shapton 120 in it changed status to undeliverable for some unknown reason.
World is going to ****.


----------



## kayman67 (Mar 17, 2020)

That's exactly why I was working so hard lately, trying to make it in time for deliveries still to be possible.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Mar 17, 2020)

im buying stones to stock up for lots of sharpening!


----------



## Anton (Mar 17, 2020)

I have less time now working from home than I did before this bug arrived. Between adapting my business to remote work and my clients, 2 small kids at home - It's absolutely insane


----------



## Walla (Mar 17, 2020)

Well...I just found out that I'm layed off... beginning Wednesday...over the years working in restaurant kitchens I've seen ups and downs... restaurants going bankrupt...

But this was fast....went from 200+ to almost nothing almost overnight...I know the closing of restaurants is for the public good...but it definitely throws a wrench into the works...

I'm left with a sense of awe as to how fragile our society actually is....how fragile everything is really...

Hopefully things will return to normal soon and as few as possible will be affected....

Sadly you hear more about the hoarders than those trying in their own way to make a difference no matter how small...

If you're able to work from home...be glad you've at least have a job....there are many who wish they could do just that....

You're out of a job like myself...hang in there...

Take care

Jeff


----------



## soigne_west (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought my first jnat today. An Uchigumori ohira hazuya? From nutmeg. Also lucky enough to snag one of his free fingerstones. I’m super stoked!!


----------



## Cloudsmoker (Mar 18, 2020)

Walla said:


> Well...I just found out that I'm layed off... beginning Wednesday...over the years working in restaurant kitchens I've seen ups and downs... restaurants going bankrupt...
> 
> But this was fast....went from 200+ to almost nothing almost overnight...I know the closing of restaurants is for the public good...but it definitely throws a wrench into the works...
> 
> ...


Hang in there, brother. I’m semi-retired, but spend a lot of time doing work in prison. Hard to imagine a more locked down and vulnerable population.

Yeah, things are more fragile than we care to acknowledge. Hopefully, the downturn is V-shaped. In the meanwhile, stay safe.


----------



## Walla (Mar 18, 2020)

Cloudsmoker said:


> Hang in there, brother. I’m semi-retired, but spend a lot of time doing work in prison. Hard to imagine a more locked down and vulnerable population.
> 
> Yeah, things are more fragile than we care to acknowledge. Hopefully, the downturn is V-shaped. In the meanwhile, stay safe.



Indeed... there are many in worse situations than I am or could even imagine...

Jeff


----------



## TSF415 (Mar 18, 2020)

@Dave Martell I just pulled out a petty of yours I bought in 52100 and man oh man I forgot how great the thing is. out of curiosity, is there a certain setup you use for the edges on your knife? What do you usually finish on?


----------



## YumYumSauce (Mar 18, 2020)

Ugh I made it a good habit to sharpen my knifes as soon as I notice a drop in performance. Usually about once a week. All mine are sharp already. Guess I could start on the dull ones my family has laying around


----------



## adam92 (Mar 18, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I bought my first jnat today. An Uchigumori ohira hazuya? From nutmeg. Also lucky enough to snag one of his free fingerstones. I’m super stoked!!View attachment 74296


How much did you brought this?

I got mine Uchigumori from Nutmeg last week also.




Gorgeous.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 18, 2020)

I hope to manage to use the time wisely and polish *my* ultimate knife.

A yanagiba 300mm honyaki tamahagane (bushido serie) with sword-like kisaki tip.
https://sensedged.weebly.com/
Even after 3 years waiting time, I guess I was very lucky because this sword maker doesn't take orders anymore. Maybe he does but I don't think so. I've been cool and patient with him, paid quickly and now he doesn't answer my emails for ordering a smaller blade.

Anyway, I couldn't afford the regular finish for extra-$ so, the blade arrived with extremely rough finish..
I feel extremely glad to put my hands on this masterpiece!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2020)

TSF415 said:


> @Dave Martell I just pulled out a petty of yours I bought in 52100 and man oh man I forgot how great the thing is. out of curiosity, is there a certain setup you use for the edges on your knife? What do you usually finish on?




I actually belt sharpen my knives, I know, I know....but hear me out....I do this because it allows me to remove the risk of messing up the finish at the last step and it also gives me a great edge too so it's a win win. 

The edge is finished on a leather belt loaded with diamond spray. I suggest stropping on either leather or really hard felt loaded with diamond.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 18, 2020)

Just sharpened 17 knives this morning (not mine). Though now my business is shut down for 30 days, so I can take a break from the sharpening side of things (granted, I've got a sword to sharpen for someone that I can play with in the meantime). Also have some knife blanks to work on, but I'm still waiting on new belts to get here, so no rush on pretty much anything at the moment. The sword will most likely wait for the belts, as it's 2.5mm at the edge, and there's no way in hell I'm trying to remove that much steel with a stone.

I found that sometimes even a small break will help with upping your technique, as we can forget bad habits, and relearn what we think we know.


----------



## holdmyphone (Mar 19, 2020)

My work knives are sharpened regularly... The home knives are another story. Perhaps it IS time.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Mar 19, 2020)

oh, is this the share your new Uchi thread?
the sickness is spreading, the stones i mean, not the virus.


----------



## Cloudsmoker (Mar 19, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> oh, is this the share your new Uchi thread?
> the sickness is spreading, the stones i mean, not the virus.
> View attachment 74396


What a beautiful stone. Mazletov.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Mar 19, 2020)

I really need to pick up some of the hard rock felt products from dave’s site one of these days.


----------



## big D (Mar 20, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> I actually belt sharpen my knives, I know, I know....but hear me out....I do this because it allows me to remove the risk of messing up the finish at the last step and it also gives me a great edge too so it's a win win.
> 
> The edge is finished on a leather belt loaded with diamond spray. I suggest stropping on either leather or really hard felt loaded with diamond.



Out of curiosity- what micron spray do you use?
D.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm following a road to madness trying to rebuild a mirror polish on a blue 2 honyaki. It's around a 1200-2000 finish right now. Oh boy I feel like nothing is happening.

I've tried some emery on a soft cotton wheel got no results. I've tried micromesh pads(1.5-15k series) and seen little change, which makes me think the foundation isn't great. It seems like I can make progress with 600-2000 paper, and then again with soft wheels and either stainless or green polishing compound. But there are still those mid-grit scratches. 

And recommendations for the in between steps are welcome.

Strongly considering knocking the handle off too.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2020)

Considering this route as well. Anyone have strong feelings either way?

https://www.amazon.com/Sandpaper-GO...d_r=2KHK47QCHWNMNGJT2VDE&psc=1&qid=1584718242


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 20, 2020)

Alternate sanding directions, especially the low to mid grit.


----------



## soigne_west (Mar 20, 2020)

Sharing your frustration right now, spent all day working on a blade. Haven’t tried alternating directions but found really taking my time and reducing pressure (starting each grit with heavier pressure and ending with very light) through each grit helped significantly


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2020)

big D said:


> Out of curiosity- what micron spray do you use?
> D.



3 micron and then 1 micron


----------



## big D (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you Dave Martell
D.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Alternating directions sandpaper seems to be canon. 

Anyone tried buffing wheels? I can't imagine production shops are hand sanding.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 20, 2020)

Not sharpening, but I did my first spine and choil today. Working from home sucks, but at least I’m able to still work. It was a nice break to bust out some sandpaper and make a knife a bit more comfortable to use.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 20, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> I'm following a road to madness trying to rebuild a mirror polish on a blue 2 honyaki. It's around a 1200-2000 finish right now. Oh boy I feel like nothing is happening.
> 
> I've tried some emery on a soft cotton wheel got no results. I've tried micromesh pads(1.5-15k series) and seen little change, which makes me think the foundation isn't great. It seems like I can make progress with 600-2000 paper, and then again with soft wheels and either stainless or green polishing compound. But there are still those mid-grit scratches.
> 
> ...



As versus to Jnats finish, mirror reveals all the deeper scratches so you gotta be clean..
I can't remember of a perfect mirror on honyaki. Not sure it has ever happened.
For soft wheels like cotton etc.. you'll get better results very high speed. Not only faster.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> As versus to Jnats finish, mirror reveals all the deeper scratches so you gotta be clean..
> I can't remember of a perfect mirror on honyaki. Not sure it has ever happened.
> For soft wheels like cotton etc.. you'll get better results very high speed. Not only faster.


I'm starting to deeply question my decision. Since I don't have a belt grinder and series of fine belts, I think I'm either treading water or making things worse. I have the small foam pads up to 7k grit on order, all SiC. If that doesn't work....I may have to annoy Jon.

I'm starting to truly appreciate why JNats, especially certain ones, are so highly prized. NOTHING else replicates those results. I didn't sink in until this project... However I still don't think they're very helpful for convex grinds. The whole single-bevel Japanese knife ecosystem is becoming crystal clear. 

On that note, who's got a good finishing stone I can buy/trade for? Only half joking.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 20, 2020)

@nutmeg , I know you've shown off a lot of great work, but do you have any information write-ups anywhere? I'd love to learn a bit more.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 21, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> @nutmeg , I know you've shown off a lot of great work, but do you have any information write-ups anywhere? I'd love to learn a bit more.


Thanks for the compliment 

hmm.. every time I'm writing something in English I feel like a mix between Borat and MacGyver..


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 21, 2020)

but a few days ago I discovered the verb _to smurf. S_o, I feel more confident for a scientific writing 

Actually I'm slowly building a new blog/website. Not sure there will be much text there, probably more pictures.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 21, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> I'm starting to deeply question my decision. Since I don't have a belt grinder and series of fine belts, I think I'm either treading water or making things worse. I have the small foam pads up to 7k grit on order, all SiC. If that doesn't work....I may have to annoy Jon.
> 
> I'm starting to truly appreciate why JNats, especially certain ones, are so highly prized. NOTHING else replicates those results. I didn't sink in until this project... However I still don't think they're very helpful for convex grinds. The whole single-bevel Japanese knife ecosystem is becoming crystal clear.
> 
> On that note, who's got a good finishing stone I can buy/trade for? Only half joking.



Mirror is doable and we've seen many examples like from Brooksie, Geoff, PD7077 and some others. Shiny honyaki blades may look very sexy.
And not out of reach but very time consuming. And for the cleanliness, only time is the limit.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 21, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> few days ago I discovered the verb _to smurf. _


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 21, 2020)

It's smurf-tastic


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 21, 2020)

My wife was able to finally smurf some TP at the grocery today.


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 22, 2020)

No sharpening yet. Burned in my first two handles, though. The Bernal Enju/Buffalo handles on a couple Wakuis.

















The Kasumi is my Lady’s, Nashiji is mine. Not too shabby!


----------



## Cloudsmoker (Mar 22, 2020)

Gorgeous. Love the work on the heel of the handle.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 23, 2020)

I’ve also done some handles recently:







I’m most proud of the last one [emoji894]. Re-handling a Global is a lot of work.


----------



## Michi (Mar 23, 2020)

MowgFace said:


> The Bernal Enju/Buffalo handles on a couple Wakuis.


I like those handles. The shape works well for me.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 23, 2020)

Michi said:


> I like those handles. The shape works well for me.



I think you adressed that comment to the wrong person! [emoji854][emoji6]


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve also done some handles recently





Last one is the best one.... I think we can say... nicely handled!


----------



## Michi (Mar 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I think you adressed that comment to the wrong person! [emoji854][emoji6]


What, you mean I should have mentioned your beige handle? That one is cool, too. Soft grip…


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 23, 2020)

Covid routine:

I start on a low-grade, hard paper using high pressure
Once I have removed the heavy chips, I progress to a nice mid-grade, double-ply and ease off the pressure
When the swarf lightens up in colour, I will finish off on an extra soft triple - stropping in the opposite direction
It is getting harder to source the materials though


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 23, 2020)

Michi said:


> What, you mean I should have mentioned your beige handle? That one is cool, too. Soft grip…



In fact, all of them are mine, made with my own two hands. I’m just a little more proud of the whole grain handle.


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 23, 2020)

My anxiety has been so, so terrible that I received a box full of stones from @daveb last week and i haven't been able to try any of them, beyond checking that the stones arrived in one piece.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 23, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> My anxiety has been so, so terrible that I received a box full of stones from @daveb last week and i haven't been able to try any of them, beyond checking that the stones arrived in one piece.



I feel for you. My wife has been overly anxious lately and she has anxiety. And then I got the regular flu... I hope you are ok.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 23, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’ve also done some handles recently:
> View attachment 74692
> View attachment 74693
> 
> *I’m most proud of the last one* [emoji894]. *Re-handling a Global is a lot of work*.


But is it gluten free?...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 23, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> But is it gluten free?...



No [emoji17]! I’m working on an upgrade. Hard to source the right flour.


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 24, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> My anxiety has been so, so terrible that I received a box full of stones from @daveb last week and i haven't been able to try any of them, beyond checking that the stones arrived in one piece.



Very sorry to hear that.  You must be out of quarantine by now? That is a good thing! Congratulations! I hope it lifts your mood - being house bound can be difficult mentally.

Maybe a jog around the block (if you can) would help combat some of that stress? Also engage in some self-compassion . Do something nice for you. You matter! If you have been looking forward to using the stones, give them a go! It might help relax your thoughts...





.... also... there is a little humour in @Carl Kotte "liking" your post!  I have zero doubt he meant it as a show of support - but "liking" your anxiety is a mixed message !!


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 24, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m working on an upgrade. Hard to source the right flour.



Hard to source the *rice* flour?


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 25, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Hard to source the *rice* flour?


the right floor?


----------

